
The renegade future of Google's ATAP lab - obilgic
http://www.theverge.com/a/sundars-google/atap-lab-regina-dugan-google-io-2015
======
Sven7
Ok Google, stop diddling around and make her CEO already. She is redefining
what a tech visionary is. Enjoy the love and work theme to all her talks.

------
dmritard96
A friend is already doing some of this.
[http://androidspin.com/2015/05/25/aria-for-smartwatches-
brin...](http://androidspin.com/2015/05/25/aria-for-smartwatches-brings-
gesture-controls-to-your-wrist-worn-wearables/)

